# Health With In



## Katia7 (Jun 7, 2005)

I've  been away from the board for quiet some time, because my schedule is INSANE right now.  But I really need some help with my crazy diet.
My Dr. put me on a no wheat, not sugar (not even fruit), no dairy diet. Plus all my food allergies (oats, penuts, cod, corn,and soy. Eggs are OK once in a while. And the only protein powder I can tolerate is rice protein.) are not helping the situation. So I really need some help with this.
*Goals:*
I'm 5'0, about 115lb. A size 3. My legs are OK, but my upper body needs to shed the fat.
My goal is to lower my body fat. And get down to a size 1.

*DIET*
I'm not sure if this is good, but I'm thinking of eating pretty much the same thing every day, because that's the easiest way I can keep things under control (just having everything as a routine).

Meal 1:
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
1T rice protein

Meal 2: PWO
3oz chicken
1/2c brown rice
broccoli
2 EFAs
soy sauce (1T)

Meal3 :
3oz chicken
1/2c kamut or spelt spaggheti
broccoli
2 EFA
soy sauce (1T)

Meal 4:
Sprouted rye bread
3oz turkey (deli)
2 EFA
tomatoe

Meal 5:
3oz chicken
broccoli
coliflower
2 EFA

That's about: Calories:1219g	P:118g	C:125g	F:23g	Fiber:30g

*WORKOUT*--Upper/Lower split 3 sets of each
UPPER
DB chest press
lat pulldown
DB rows
DB shoulder presses
DB overhead tricep extensions
cable curls or hammer curls (whatever is available)

LOWER
DB squats
DB stationary lunges
DB SLDL
calf presses

Schedule: all cario classes are about 30 min of actual cardio (the rest is stretching and ab work) I will take at least one of the days off (maybe 2 but no more then that), just depends on my schedule. And weights I'm fitting in wherever I can, also depends on my schedule, but I'm doing upper/lower twice a week each.
M-cardio-kickboxing
T-step
W-50 min elliptical
Th-step
F-cardio-kickboxing
S-step or spinning
Su- cardio challange

Critique/Advice/Suggestions are always welcome


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 7, 2005)

You are TINY!!!  Good luck!!   (low sodium soy sauce i'm sure)


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> You are TINY!!!  Good luck!!   (low sodium soy sauce i'm sure)



Tiny and fat lol (fatter then I'd like to be)
Yup low sodium, wheat free Tamari. 
And THANKS!!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 8, 2005)

You staying full on 1220 kcals?  That looks like a pretty strict cut for all the work you are doing (lifting and cardio etc).

IIRC last time I read in your journal, you were getting settled in in NY.  How is that going?  Maybe the reason for the insane schedule =D


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck!! I am sure you'll achieve your goals. Hang in there.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Workout*
lat pulldown
12x45
10x45
8x45

DB rows
7x45
8x40
10x40

machine chest press (DB were taken..grrrrr)
15x45
14x45
12x45

machine shoulder presses
10x20
8x20
8x20

DB overhead tricep extensions
15x15
15x15
14x15

hammer curls
10DBsx15
10DBsx15
10DBsx15

30 min elliptical

*Diet*
9:30
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
1T rice protein

1:00PWO
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c spelt spaggheti
LOTS of broccoli+coliflower
2 fish oil caps
soy sauce (2T)

4:30 _was stuck at the mall._
1 whole chicken breast
roated veggies
pickle
1tsp ketchup

8:00
trail mix (dried fruit and nuts)
_not sure if I'm suppose to be eating dried fruit, but I realised it after I ate it.. isn't that always the case lol _


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 8, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> You staying full on 1220 kcals?  That looks like a pretty strict cut for all the work you are doing (lifting and cardio etc).
> 
> IIRC last time I read in your journal, you were getting settled in in NY.  How is that going?  Maybe the reason for the insane schedule =D


Hey!
Yup.. that is the reason lol. Still can't get used to it. Because of all the interviews I'm doing now I never know what the next day will consist of. And my evening job is not helping the situation lol.

As far as 1220. I'm full on it when I follow it exactly the way it's layed out, but because of my retarted shcedule, sometimes that meal plan is completely off (much higher in calories too), and that is why I'm still at the same weight I was before  I'll see how it goes, I can always increase, right?




			
				MonStar said:
			
		

> Good luck!! I am sure you'll achieve your goals. Hang in there.


Thanks


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Cardio:*  Step class + Abs

*Diet*
8:00
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
1T rice protein

11:30
1/2c brown rice
coliflower
3oz salmon
soy sauce (1T)

2:30 _forgot fish oil caps at home  _
1/2c spelt spaggheti
broccoli
3oz chicken (raw)
1T ketsup

4:30
Sprouted rye bread
4oz turkey (deli)
1c brown rice
coliflower

6:00 sooooo hungry!
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c brown rice
Sprouted rye bread

8:30 and this is why I'm not getting to my goals.. I'm not even suppose to be eating sweets for medicak reasons (digestive).. bleh
ice cream
granola
_had CRAVINGS OMG! I tried drinking water, eating healthy things (meal at 6:00), nothing helped...grrrr_

I've been walking all day today.. soooo tired.  Maybe I really should increase my calories? Or maybe I should increase them only on the days I'm running around all day, because on the days I'm not I feel fine on 1200.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 9, 2005)

good luck on that diet... i might die


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm upping my calories     I guess that will help me not have those binges every week that ruin everything. Eh, It better!

OK.. here's the plan: 1400 cals P:140g C:140g F:30g And on rest days I might go a little lower.

I'm also starting a new routine:
Mon- kickboxing class + circuit
Tues- step cass
Wed- circuit
Thurs- REST DAY
F- circuit + HIIT
S- Spinning
Su-REST DAY

Here's the circuit. Turned out Emma wrote it  So I have no doubts in it    I've never done a circuit or HIIT so this is exciting!

MONDAY
Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
Squats   
Decline Bench
Assisted Pull-Ups
Overhead Lunges 
Bent-Over Rows 
Isolation circuit x 2 (8-10 reps)
Concentration Curl 
Tricep Dips
Side lateral raise 
Calf raise (toes straight x 10, toes in x 10, toes out x 10)

WEDNESDAY
Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
Plie Squats
flat bench press
isometric row machine
overhead press
close grip lat pulldowns
Isolation circuit x 2 (8-10 reps)
barbell curl
triceps pressdown
front raises
calf raise

FRIDAY
Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
Froggie Jump Squats
Incline Bench Press 
Assisted Wide-Grip Pull-ups
Pushups
Kneeling Cable High Row 
Isolation circuit x 2 (8-10 reps)
Hammer Curls 
Skull crushers 
Rear Delt Raises
Calf raise (toes straight x 10, toes in x 10, toes out x 10)

OK, I'm "debloating" this weekend lol and starting the diet on Monday.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 13, 2005)

MONDAY
*Cardio:* kickboxing class + abs  Bleh... my legs felt so stiff for some reason. But I could actually complete her whole ab routine  Finally!

*Weights:*
Compound circuitrepsxweight
Squats 
20 x 40
15 x 40
20 x 40

Decline Bench
20 x 10
20 x 10
18 x 15

Assisted Pull-Ups
level 2 x 8
level 2 x 8
level 2 x 10

Static Lunges 
15 x 30
20 x 25
15 x 30

Bent-Over Rows  forgot about them

Isolation circuit
Concentration Curl
15 x 10 
5 x 15
5 x 15

Tricep Dips  Are these suppose to be done with no weight? If so, should I be doing as many reps as I can?
15 x body weight
16 x body weight
20 x body weight

Side lateral raise 
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 12

Calf raise will increase weight next time
15 x 75
15 x 75
20 x 95

For most of the exercises the weight was too lignt to do 6-10 reps. But I can't get a heavier weight up. So what do I do???   Should I just stick with the lighter weight and do more reps?
For example.. for squats I couldn't get two 30 lb DB on to my shoulder (can't use a smth machine either). And for declining press I can't lift a heavier one the ground, but I can pres more.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Katia! 



			
				Katia7 said:
			
		

> For most of the exercises the weight was too lignt to do 6-10 reps. But I can't get a heavier weight up. So what do I do???   Should I just stick with the lighter weight and do more reps?
> For example.. for squats I couldn't get two 30 lb DB on to my shoulder (can't use a smth machine either). And for declining press I can't lift a heavier one the ground, but I can pres more.



OK - You really need to aim for the 6-8 rep range for the first bunch of moves. I am confused about why you can't use other equipment
eg: 

squats - what about a barbell? If not, you could get a back-pack and stack some weights into that or don't raise the DBs to your shoulders (keep them by your side).

For your declines - how are you setting up? Can you put them onto your tummy and then lean back? Or, can you ask someone to help?

Also - for your lunges... Why did you do static lunges? Overhead lunges are ment to be done in a dynamic movement - so you stand with your feet together and then you move to lunge and then you stand with your feet together again.

Oh - And for the tricep dips, add a plate to your lap and stick to 12ish for your rep range.


Good luck with your diet today!


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 13, 2005)

MONDAY
Well I screwed up grrrr. Damn sugar cravings!
8:00
.6c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
1 flax oil
1.5T rice protein
12:00 PWO
3oz salmon
3/4c brown rice
broccoli
soy sauce (1T)

2:30
1/2c millet
3oz chicken (raw)
3 flax oil caps
soy sauce (1T)
broccoli

5:00
1/2c millet
2oz salmon
soy sauce (1T)

6:30
dessert   (guessing around 500 cals ???) OK, working on the sugar cravings tomorrow. NO SUGAR!!!! I should get some of that Splenda sweetened water for these moments.

Total: 1600 cals  P:99g	C:207	F:39g  (this is not including veggies)


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 13, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Katia!


Heeeeeey!  Thanks for checking up 



> OK - You really need to aim for the 6-8 rep range for the first bunch of moves. I am confused about why you can't use other equipment
> eg:


I'm at Bally's lol So theres a lot more people then equipment.



> squats - what about a barbell? If not, you could get a back-pack and stack some weights into that or don't raise the DBs to your shoulders (keep them by your side).


I tried holind the DB by the side, but they just fell out of my hands (I have VERY VERY small hands. People are always shocked by how small they are lol) We have a smith machine, but my hands are too small to turn it. There's a squat rack, so I'll have to ask someone to help me with that (I've never used it before).



> For your declines - how are you setting up? Can you put them onto your tummy and then lean back? Or, can you ask someone to help?


I tried putting DB on to my tummy but then I can't get on to the bench lol. For the last sat (with the 15s) some guy saw that I was struggling to pick them off the ground, so he helped. There HAS to be a way.  I was thinking using the bar, but I have no idea how much it weighs so I'm scared to lift it. I'll find out on Wednesday (I'm always in a rush).



> Also - for your lunges... Why did you do static lunges? Overhead lunges are ment to be done in a dynamic movement - so you stand with your feet together and then you move to lunge and then you stand with your feet together again.


I have balance problems and I definitely cant hold heavy enough DB over my head. My lower body is a lot stronger then my upper body. Would regular lunges work?



> Oh - And for the tricep dips, add a plate to your lap and stick to 12ish for your rep range.


OK  We also have a Dip machine (it was just busy today), but would it be a good idea to use it (since I an put a lot more weight ont it), or should I stick with a plate?



> Good luck with your diet today!


Eh, I was doing soooo well until the end.  Eh.. what is it they say? "Progress not perfection."  No sugar tomorrow though!
I might have a friend over, so we might be eating out, but I'll make the best choices (veggies, whole grains, protein!)


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 14, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I'm at Bally's lol So theres a lot more people then equipment.


 You need to get pushy and grap the equipment anyway!! Push the blokes out of the way! 



> I tried holind the DB by the side, but they just fell out of my hands (I have VERY VERY small hands....  There's a squat rack, so I'll have to ask someone to help me with that (I've never used it before).


 You have never used a squat rack?? My god girl - you have to get that booty squating! It is the only way to a granite butt! 



> I tried putting DB on to my tummy but then I can't get on to the bench lol. For the last sat (with the 15s) some guy saw that I was struggling to pick them off the ground, so he helped. There HAS to be a way.  I was thinking using the bar, but I have no idea how much it weighs so I'm scared to lift it. I'll find out on Wednesday (I'm always in a rush).


DBs would be better - they give you a better range of motion and also prevent your dominant arm from taking over.

If you can't get the DBs up (can you rest them on the top if the bench and then hook your feet and grab them??) then I say just ask someone if they can help you. Who knows - you might make a few friends in the gym!! 



> I have balance problems and I definitely cant hold heavy enough DB over my head. My lower body is a lot stronger then my upper body. Would regular lunges work?


Hmmm - balance issues?? What type - as in you are just clumsy or as in 'inner ear problems'... Because if it is just being a clutz (something I am all too familiar with  ) then these will help you in the long-run... Even if you start with reverse lunges (so don't walk, just step back and then step up to standing again) you will get a better result than static lunging (it allows a full range of motion with the added benefit of a lot of stabilisers coming in to play).

Also, the move is not really for your legs - it is a compound move for your entire body - but especially for your abs/vore stabilisers and your delts. But you will find that your legs will also get a workout regardless (a good set of walking lunges, ensuring you go deep enough, will do that for you)... If you can, use a BB, not DBs - this will allow you to 'brace' your arms into the overhead position - and aim to use a weight that allow you to do about 6-8 reps per leg to start with. 



> OK  We also have a Dip machine (it was just busy today), but would it be a good idea to use it (since I an put a lot more weight ont it), or should I stick with a plate?


Dip machine as in 'assisted chest dips' or dip machine as in 'tricep dip'? Because this is ment to be a tricep exercise (not so much emphisis on pecs). Which is why two benches (raise your feet onto the other bench) and a plate would be better.




> Eh, I was doing soooo well until the end.  Eh.. what is it they say? "Progress not perfection."  No sugar tomorrow though!
> I might have a friend over, so we might be eating out, but I'll make the best choices (veggies, whole grains, protein!)


 Good to see you off to a good start.... Oh well - not much that can be done now. Just get back on that wagon and eat well tomorrow!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> There's a squat rack, so I'll have to ask someone to help me with that (I've never used it before).


That's what the instructors are for. Ask them to show you.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 14, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> DB rows
> 7x45
> 8x40
> 10x40


Is this right? You're 5 ft, 115 and rowing with 40 lb dumbbells? Wow, you're strong for your size.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> That's what the instructors are for. Ask them to show you.


Yeah, too bad it's almost inpossible to find them, unless they're working out, but then I feel bad interupting their workouts. I'll ask tomorrow though  



			
				Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Is this right? You're 5 ft, 115 and rowing with 40 lb dumbbells? Wow, you're strong for your size.


Nooooooo, I wish!  Sorry, those were cable rows.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 14, 2005)

TUESDAY
*Cardio:* Step class + abs

*Diet:*
8:00
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
2 flax oil
1T rice protein

11:30
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c brown rice
broccoli
3 flax oil
soy sauce (1T)

2:30
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c kamut spaggheti
broccoli
soy sauce (1T)
_oops, forgot oil caps, so I just took extra later on_

6:30 eating out, so I'm approximating...
2oz chicken (raw)
1T feta cheese (or less)
1.5c lentil soup

9:15
3oz chicken (raw)
broccoli
3 fish oil caps
soy sauce (1T)

Total: 				1200cals	P:123g	C:120g	F:26g	Fiber:25g (this is including broccoli.. I also cook it in chicken broth, so it feels weird not to count it  

Walked ALL day today.. sooooo tired. 
On the good note! I had NO DESSERT today, they looked sooooo good at the place we went to, and I had NONE!!! Feels good!


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 14, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> On the good note! I had NO DESSERT today, they looked sooooo good at the place we went to, and I had NONE!!! Feels good!



 atta girl!! nothing tastes as good as reaching your goals feels! might want to get some sugar free jello or something non-damaging.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Cris2Blis said:
			
		

> atta girl!! nothing tastes as good as reaching your goals feels! might want to get some sugar free jello or something non-damaging.


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome back!!!  & Good Luck


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 15, 2005)

WEDNESDAY

*Workout:*
Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
Plie Squats (used a DB)
15x30
14x40
7x50

DB flat bench press
8x20
8x20
6x20

isometric row machineI still don't get what that is ???  Is there a picture of it online somewhere? so instead I did...
bent over rows
15x20
13x20
6x25

overhead press Couldn't find DBs I needed ANYWHERE
5x25 plateThis felt retarted
9x30 on machine
9x30 on machine

close grip lat pulldowns
6x60
5x60
4x60

Isolation circuit x 2 (8-10 reps)
cable curl Tried the easy curl bar and only could do 4 reps
10x20
machine curlcable was taken
12x20

triceps pressdown
12x45
15x50 I think the weights on the machine are wrong,  that couldn't possibly be 50lb.. I'll try the other one next time

front raises
9xtwo #10 DBsFor was HORRIBLE
12xone #15 DB

calf raise
15x115
13x135

*HIIT* on elliptical
5 min warm up
7 cycles (30 sec on 1 min off)
10 min steady
=25 min total

When I was doing the tricep pulldowns some guy comes up and goes "Is that not too heavy?" I'm like "Hu?" (no one has EVER said that to me). He's like, "Those will make you bulky. Are you trying to get big?" So I just said "I won't get big, don't worry."   That was soooo not needed! I'm still trying to get into my head that gaining muscle will make me look smaller, not bigger. Eh, can't say he looked like he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 15, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Welcome back!!!  & Good Luck


Hi Sara! Thank you.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 16, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> When I was doing the tricep pulldowns some guy comes up and goes "Is that not too heavy?" I'm like "Hu?" (no one has EVER said that to me). He's like, "Those will make you bulky. Are you trying to get big?" So I just said "I won't get big, don't worry."  That was soooo not needed! I'm still trying to get into my head that gaining muscle will make me look smaller, not bigger. Eh, can't say he looked like he knows what he's doing.


Someone I know used to get the same stupid comments ( Are you trying to get big?)from time to time from moronic guys. Her comeback is " As I matter of fact, I do. I'm going to get bigger than you".   That really shuts em up and guys do talk. Once the word gets around, they'll leave you alone.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 16, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Someone I know used to get the same stupid comments ( Are you trying to get big?)from time to time from moronic guys. Her comeback is " As I matter of fact, I do. I'm going to get bigger than you".   That really shuts em up and guys do talk. Once the word gets around, they'll leave you alone.


It's sooooo anoying. Why did he have to say that? I never asked for his opinions! And I saw a couple of other guys passing by and staring (eh, at least they didn't say anything). All the other women who were in a lifting area were A LOT bigger then me.. why don't they get those comments?


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 16, 2005)

As you've noticed I haven't been posting my diet.  Well it's because it's been HORRIBLE. I've been running around the city all day and have no food in the house, so I've been eating whatever I come across or whatever is fast to get on the way.  I can't wait to have a NORMAL schedule. I work till 10PM too.. so by the time I get home all the stores are closed. I should have more time tomorrow so I'm cooking enough food for the ENTIRE week! Or however much I can fit on to my little shelf in the fridge.

Now I'm just gonna vent a little (feel free to ignore)...
The city was IMPOSSIBLE today. All these NASTY men were making all these dirty comments and making noises.  And I really do not take these types of things well. It just makes me feel invated. Why do that??? Do they actually think that women like that? Or do they just get off on that? I mean you want to look at a woman, fine! but why make nasty comments and noises?!!! And after that, for the rest of the day the smallest thigns were bothering me.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 16, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> And I saw a couple of other guys passing by and staring (eh, at least they didn't say anything). All the other women who were in a lifting area were A LOT bigger then me.. why don't they get those comments?


Because they're not used to seeing women, especially smaller women, lifting any serious weights. Hold your head and be proud. You are doing good things for yourself.

I'm not a "starer", but I do notice when a woman is lifting conscientiously. They are few and far between.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 17, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> All the other women who were in a lifting area were A LOT bigger then me.. why don't they get those comments?


Because the guys are SCARED that the bigger women will show them up!! 

Don't let it get to you- it is just a reflection of their insecurities.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 17, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I should have more time tomorrow so I'm cooking enough food for the ENTIRE week!


This is what I do - I make 3 of my meals on the weekend do I can have easy access to them during the week. My fridge is like a tupperware warehouse! 



> Now I'm just gonna vent a little (feel free to ignore)...


That's dodgy... I have no idea why they do it either. Many of my friends get this type of behaviour too, but luckily they seem not to target me!  (I often wonder if that is a good thing or if I should be offended!  ).

I don't know what you could do. The best solution would be to either confront them (just tell them straight out it is not on) or try to ignore them (The more they get you to react the more likely they will continue it).


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey Katia! 
Things look good in here  Sorry about the nasty men in NYC  When I was there  a month ago I noticed the same thing, though I was kinda flattered  Guess if you live there and go through it everyday it's different though! 
Keep working hard


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 17, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Because they're not used to seeing women, especially smaller women, lifting any serious weights. Hold your head and be proud. You are doing good things for yourself.
> 
> I'm not a "starer", but I do notice when a woman is lifting conscientiously. They are few and far between.


Thanks  That makes me feel better.



			
				 Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Because the guys are SCARED that the bigger women will show them up!!
> Don't let it get to you- it is just a reflection of their insecurities.


Oh gush, don't even get me started on men and their insecurities.   



			
				 Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> this is what I do - I make 3 of my meals on the weekend do I can have easy access to them during the week. My fridge is like a tupperware warehouse!


How do you measure things out after they are ecooked? For example if I make a rice/chicken/veggie thing all in one pot, do you just pick out the chicken later andmeasure it, then pick ot rice and measure it..etc. or do you just cok it all seperately?
I'm renting from an older woman, so I only have 1 fridge shelf and it SUCKS. She's  not home on Fridays so that's when I cook everything if I don't have to go into work early.



			
				 Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That's dodgy... I have no idea why they do it either. Many of my friends get this type of behaviour too, but luckily they seem not to target me!  (I often wonder if that is a good thing or if I should be offended!  ).


Oh you should NOT be offended. It's soooooo disrespectful! I mean if they want to make a nice compliment that's one thing, but this is just rude and degrading.



> I don't know what you could do. The best solution would be to either confront them (just tell them straight out it is not on) or try to ignore them (The more they get you to react the more likely they will continue it).


Yeah, I just ignore them. Don't really want to find out that next thing that caomes out of their mouth if I say something.



			
				 Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Katia!
> Things look good in here  Sorry about the nasty men in NYC  When I was there a month ago I noticed the same thing, though I was kinda flattered  Guess if you live there and go through it everyday it's different though!
> Keep working hard


Hey!  
I don't even live in the city (wish I did though) I live in Queens. I had a car follow me home once  I was FREAKING OUT!


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 17, 2005)

FRIDAY

Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
SLDL
6 x 30+EZbar
11 x 40 (sed 2 20lb DBs)
5 x 20+EZbar
I'm not sure what to do here? My hands fatigue faster then the hams/lower back. 

Incline Bench Press Used the machine.. all benches were taken
8 x 45
7 x 45
6 x 45

Assisted Wide-Grip Pull-ups  		
12 x level2
7 x level3
oops forgot the 3rd set.. machine was busy and then I forgot

Knee Pushups
7
5
4
How patheric! 

Isolation circuit x 2 (8-10 reps)
DB Hammer Curls 
5 x 15
5 x 15

Skull crushers 
15 x 10 DB
20 x 12 bar
will increase weight next time

Rear Delt Raises
8 x 10
11 x 10

Calf raise
10 x 135
10 x 135

*Cardio:* 30 min  elliptical Had no energy for  HIIT  

Barely dragged my ass to the gym and had no energy what so ever there.   I REALLY need to start getting more sleep! 4 hrs is just not cutting it.
Oh, and I also feel REALLY fat today.
And I'm considering taking some temp work too, which will mean that I will have NO time what so ever (temp work mornings and then my job evenings), where I'm gonna fit a workout in, I have no idea.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Cardio*: spinning

*Diet:*
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
1T rice protein

4oz tilapia
1/2c kamut spaggheti
griled zuchini
2 flax oil
soy sauce (2T)

2 egg whites
1egg
1/4c feta
1/4c low sodium canned tomatoe

1/2c raisins
1/c oat bran flakes cereal
1/2c lentils
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c millet
Total: 		1271cals 	P:100g	C:175g F:25g	Fiber:27g

Weird day, not up for anything. Yes, Saturday night and I just want to stay home. Got a pedicure and that's about it. Might be because of the lack of sleep.  I went to bed at about 1AM yesterday (which is fine since today is Saturday), but then my drunk friend had to call and wake me up in the middle of the night. Love my friends, but I wish they'd call at a more "normal" time, and preferebly sober LOL.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 18, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> *Diet:*
> 1/2c kamut flakes
> 1/2T ground flaxseed
> 1T rice protein
> ...


 Where did your protein and fats go?? No fishies?? 25g fat is really, really not enough for you Katia!! You will make yourself hungry (same with the lower protein intake - it will also make you hungry)... and you know what that means...

Hunger leads to snacking... leads to dessert... leads to guilt.... leads to starving yourself the next day.... leads to hunger... leads to snacking... leading to *DESSERT!!* 

You have to get off the cycle - feed yourself during the day and you will not get hungry during the night! Which means you will not feel as tempted by dessert.

And oatbran flakes and raisins??  But  I thought you couldn't eat either of these missy?  What will your doctor say??



> Compound circuit x 3 (6-8 reps)
> SLDL
> 6 x 30+EZbar
> 11 x 40 (sed 2 20lb DBs)
> ...


Hmmm.... Romanian DLs would just pose the same problem (fatigue)... You could try good mornings?? That way the bar is on your back and the weight is not in your arms (the bar sits low on your traps - not high like when you do back squats).

Or else - try one legged SLDLs. But still hold the DBs or bar with two hands - that way you use the same upper body strength to hold the weight, but you halve the lower body...

You could also try glute-ham raises... Or what about pulley hip thrusters? 



> Knee Pushups
> 7
> 5
> 4
> How patheric!


LOL - It is not pathetic - it is hard for you and that is what matters! You'll get there! Soon you'll be doing them on your toes and with one arm! 

But if you want to get stronger you have to feed your muscles a little more. 



> Cardio: 30 min elliptical Had no energy for HIIT


 I know you don't think so - but I believe part of the reason for this is because you are half starving yourself! 

You really need to reassess things in terms of your eating... Don't deprive yourself so much! Don't get so hung up on counting your vegetables....

If you are not comfortable with higher calories every day then, as I suggested, why not increase cals (on purpose and not due to binge eating) every 4th or 5th day?  You could do it on your workout days!

Even if it something very small like:
*Mon-* kickboxing class + circuit (HIGHER INTAKE - 1400/1500)
*Tues-* step cass (NORMAL - 1300)
*Wed-* circuit (NORMAL - 1300)
*Thurs-* REST (SLIGHTLY LOWER - 1200)
*Fri-* circuit + HIIT (HIGHER INTAKE - 1400/1500)
*Sat-* Spinning (NORMAL - 1300)
*Sun-* REST (SLIGHTLY LOWER - 1200)

You should give yourself a 'treat' each week as well - maybe on the friday? When you know you have done a good workout and you are more psychologically comfortable with it....


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 19, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Where did your protein and fats go?? No fishies?? 25g fat is really, really not enough for you Katia!! You will make yourself hungry (same with the lower protein intake - it will also make you hungry)... and you know what that means...
> 
> Hunger leads to snacking... leads to dessert... leads to guilt.... leads to starving yourself the next day.... leads to hunger... leads to snacking... leading to *DESSERT!!*
> 
> You have to get off the cycle - feed yourself during the day and you will not get hungry during the night! Which means you will not feel as tempted by dessert.


I know  My schedule has just been sooooo crazy that I don't always have everything I need food wise. And I'm still having cravings...grrrrr. So I tried to replace them with more healthier things (the cereal and raisins). I've also been eating waaaay over 1500 cals last week, so I thought a lower day would balance it out just a little. 



> And oatbran flakes and raisins??  But  I thought you couldn't eat either of these missy?  What will your doctor say??
> Oats I can have once in a while (just not on daily basis) and raisis... he said it's fine to have a little bit of fructose if I really want something sweet, just to stay away from the "bad sugar".  Are raisins bad for fat loss though?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 19, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I'm still having cravings...grrrrr. So I tried to replace them with more healthier things (the cereal and raisins). I've also been eating waaaay over 1500 cals last week, so I thought a lower day would balance it out just a little.


If you are having cravings then eat! Just eat something healthy - if you are going to eat fruit (raisins) then just eat REAL fruit - An apple would be a better option, so would some blueberries with some cinnamon and goats yoghurt. 

Also - if you try to 'make up' for overeating, what will start to happen is that you start a 'binge purge' cycle... You eat too little and so you 'break out' and binge - and then you starve yourself to 'punish' yourself - and then you 'break out' again. You have to stop the cycle and that starts with you eating sensibly every day, regardless if you 'binged' a few days ago.



> Oats I can have once in a while (just not on daily basis) and raisis... he said it's fine to have a little bit of fructose if I really want something sweet, just to stay away from the "bad sugar".  Are raisins bad for fat loss though?


  what does he consider are the 'bad sugars'?

Raisins are not 'bad' - but 0.5 cups is ~70-75g, which is ~230 cals (55g carbs and 5g fibre) so they are very calorie dense and you have to really be careful of amounts! If you compare 0.5 cups of blueberries (which is ~40 cals and 10g carbs) then you can see that the blueberries would have been a better option.



> I can do pulley hip trusters and glute-ham raises  Are hyperextensions the same thing as then glute-ham raises? The seat thing is a bit more at an angle reather then horizontal.


No - hyperextensions are completely different. If you look at the glute-ham raises again you see that the movement involves bending at the knee (and not really at the hip) while your hypers bend at the hip...

If you don't have a glute-ham bench then you can use the lat pull down (which he is doing in the video) or the seated calf machine.



> I know.  I bought more food this time so it should last me the whole week. So no more eating out!  I've always waned to be able to do pushups! And one arm pushups..OMG I WISH!


Good to see  if you don't give yourself excuses to 'cheat' then you can't cheat as easily! 

And you'll get there with the push ups - you know what they say "if you want to do a lot of push ups - you have to do a lot of push ups!"  So keep practicing!



> I do believe you, my stomach is just retarted sometimes, so it's hard to get more food in when it is already bloated. I've been eating aaaay over 1500 last week on most days (not all healthy either), but I cooked enough food to last me the whole week, so I'm all set.


Just TELL yourself you will do it! Don't let yourself get away with cheating and weaseling out of being sensible with your diet and training... 

Maybe set yourself up a 'breaking the habit' challange? It takes ~21 days to break/make a habit so once you get through those first 21 days it is A LOT easier to stick to it...


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 20, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> If you are having cravings then eat! Just eat something healthy - if you are going to eat fruit (raisins) then just eat REAL fruit - An apple would be a better option, so would some blueberries with some cinnamon and goats yoghurt.


Oh YUM! Ok I'll do that. 



> Also - if you try to 'make up' for overeating, what will start to happen is that you start a 'binge purge' cycle... You eat too little and so you 'break out' and binge - and then you starve yourself to 'punish' yourself - and then you 'break out' again. You have to stop the cycle and that starts with you eating sensibly every day, regardless if you 'binged' a few days ago.
> 
> what does he consider are the 'bad sugars'?


Like the table sugar (not fructose).



> Raisins are not 'bad' - but 0.5 cups is ~70-75g, which is ~230 cals (55g carbs and 5g fibre) so they are very calorie dense and you have to really be careful of amounts! If you compare 0.5 cups of blueberries (which is ~40 cals and 10g carbs) then you can see that the blueberries would have been a better option.


Next time that's what I'll do 




> No - hyperextensions are completely different. If you look at the glute-ham raises again you see that the movement involves bending at the knee (and not really at the hip) while your hypers bend at the hip...
> 
> If you don't have a glute-ham bench then you can use the lat pull down (which he is doing in the video) or the seated calf machine.
> OK  I'll do that. We also have the lying leg press machine, would that work also? I LOVE that machine, so I was just wondering.
> ...


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 20, 2005)

SUNDAY

8:00
1/2c kamut flakes
1/2T ground flaxseed
flax oil
1T rice protein

12:00
3oz chicken (raw)
1/2c lentils
soy sauce (1T)
2 flax oil

3:00
1/2c brown rice
4oz fish
2 flax oil
broccoli
soy sauce (1T)

7:00 _eating out, so I'm aproximating[/u]
large tortilla
6oz chicken
BBQ sauce
2 slices cheddar

at night
sip of friend's pina colada
sip of another friend's strawberry deccori
sip of another friend's french martini

		1600cals	P:132g	C:151g	F:48g	Fiber:22.75

Fun day. It was soooooo good to see all my friends from back home. They all live here in NY but I haven't seen them in forever. We watche the Pistens play (bleh.. I'm not a fan of watching sports), but either way it was soooo nice.
Diet wasn't purfect, but I tried to make the best out of it. I don't want to jeopardize my social life over it. On Tuesday I'm also getting together with some new people I met here, so I'll try to do my best then too. I wish I could eat salads  Then things would be soooo much easier. Oh well _


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 20, 2005)

MONDAY

*Cardio:* kickboxingBarely made it though

Compound circuitrepsxweight
Squats Are there any ther exercises that wil sub for squats? I can't use the smit machine and the squat rack always has these REALLY heavy weights on it and it's almost always busy.
15 x 40
15 x 40
15 x 40

Decline Bench
9 x 20
8 x 20
7 x 20

Assisted Pull-Ups
level 3 x 9
level 3 x 8
level 3 x 9

Lunges 
10 x 30
5 x 40
5 x 40

Bent-Over Rows 
8 x 25
8 x 25
7 x 25

Isolation circuit
Concentration Curl
15 x 10 
15 x 10
15 x 10

Machine Tricep Dips
15 x 60 
15 x 60
15 x 60

Side lateral raise 
10 x 10
10 x 12
10 x 10

Calf raise will increase weight next time
10 x 135
10 x 135
10 x 135

Was soooo tired (had only 3 hrs of sleep) and the craps didn't help it either.

*Diet*
Started off really well and then I had a muffin craving. So I t hought OK, I'll just eat the top off and that's it. Well I ate the whole muffing and that made cravings only worse so I got ice cream and then A LOT of granola. Lesson #349586: Next time I have a craving, just deal with it or else it will turn into something that's a lot worse.
A bit frusterated with the job situation and I can't stand living with this woman anymore. For the most part she's really nice, but there are times (like this weekend) OMG! I litterarly had to hold myself back. I'll post the story tomorrow ... too SLEEPY!
Tomorrow is a crazy day, and then I'm meeting some people and I think we're going out for dinner. I'll do my best.


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 23, 2005)

A lot of news   I got a normal day job . It's only temp, but it's a lot better then what I had. The new schedule is still something I need to get used to. But having a normal (work during the day) schedule feels soooooo good. However my life is even more busy now (job + interviews.. still looking for work in my field). NO TIME FOR ANYTHING. I get up at 6AM and go to bed by 1 PM.  NEED SLEEP! I was barely staying awake today.. my eyes were litterarly closing.

*Workout:*Just did a kickboxing class. Sooooo fun! The gym was sooooo ubelievably full that there was no way I could do weights. I couldn't find any of the DBs I needed and all the benches were full and had people waiting for them. I'm not sure what to do about that  Maybe I should just start taking Poweflex classes?
*Diet:* I've been going out to eat waaaay too much. Yesterday I met a couple who are sooooo fun. And they decided to go to a coffe to get desserts. And I wasn't about to tell them that I'm not gonna have any (that wold be rude). The dessert was AMAZING though. YUM! Then the girls at work wanted to go out for lunch... Chinese. I got the healthiest thing there was.. Chicken Broccoli with brown rice and split it into 2 meals. But it still had quiet a bit of oil I'm sure. But I really wanted to go to get to know them. At work everyone is so swamped with work that we don't get to talk at all. And now I'm totally out of food at home so I'll be eating out tomorrow too. I have anoter crazy day...I have work and then an inerview. And I'm thinking of taking a frew classes.. I think I need to learn web design and flash a bit more. God help me! I have no idea when I'll find time for all that. I wrote out a schedule today so hopefully that will put  me in a routine.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jun 27, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> Squats Are there any ther exercises that wil sub for squats? I can't use the smit machine and the squat rack always has these REALLY heavy weights on it and it's almost always busy.


 Are you training in a gym where people are not taking the weights off the bar when they are done? If so, that is bad gym etiquette and rude. Do the managers and gym staff know about this? Unfortunately, if its a Ballys, they don't care.



> The gym was sooooo ubelievably full that there was no way I could do weights. I couldn't find any of the DBs I needed and all the benches were full and had people waiting for them. I'm not sure what to do about that


 Again, the dumbbell racks should be marked and people should be RETURNING the dumbbells to the racks when they are done...if this a problem and there are not enough benches, are there other gyms you can train at?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

> sip of friend's pina colada
> sip of another friend's strawberry deccori
> sip of another friend's french martini


----------



## Katia7 (Jul 3, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Are you training in a gym where people are not taking the weights off the bar when they are done? If so, that is bad gym etiquette and rude. Do the managers and gym staff know about this? Unfortunately, if its a Ballys, they don't care.
> 
> Again, the dumbbell racks should be marked and people should be RETURNING the dumbbells to the racks when they are done...if this a problem and there are not enough benches, are there other gyms you can train at?


Unfortunately not  I'm paying only $5/month here and really cant afford anything else right now.

*MonStar* hehe Yeah, I don't drink at all, but I do get curiouse about al those drinks. Good thing others were drinking beer or I could've gotten drunk just by tasting all those drinks lol


----------



## Katia7 (Jul 3, 2005)

Thought I should bump this journal up. I had no time at all to post all week. And then I got sick (stomach) 
My Dr put me back on DHEA and gave me a tiny dose of Thyroid. Turns out my thyroid is on the low side. Not hypothyroidism, but still a bit low. So I feel much  better now  Unfortunately I'm constantly HUNGRY! Not sure if it's the new meds or something else though.
As far as training, I decided to do the same workout as just regular 3 and 2 sets of each exercise reather then a circuit and I might have to use machines sometimes because the #15 and #20 DBs are always gone and there's only 1 set of #10 DB (my gym SUCKS).
The aerobics classes are sooooo fun in the evening! I went to advansed step class last Thursday.  OMG! Sooooooooooooooo fun! I think the guy who teaches it is a dancer because his moves are amazing. And supprisingly I was able to do most of the class (the last combo I couldn't get till the very end).


----------

